# gps/bottom machine



## capt.-joe (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey yall! I have a 28 foot offshore boat in need of a ne gps/bottom machine. Can I get some opinions on the machine that yall are using? I am fishing 70-200 feet of water im the gulf. I will bee using both the gps and bottom machine on it. Thanks yall!


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 30, 2012)

HumminBird with SI/DI can not be beat in price or quality. Plus their customer service is awesome. I have had several and never one issue. I've had 2 Lowrance units and both died a little after a year. If you don't want SI/DI the Garmin has by far the best GPS with decent fish finder. For me its Hummin Bird, Garmin then Lowrance. Just my .02 

HumminBird vs Lowrance is like Ford vs Chevy. You love or hate them.


----------



## d-a (May 1, 2012)

You need a budget and a size screen you can fit. I have all furuno on my boat but several friends have Garmin and are just as happy. 

d-a


----------



## capt.-joe (May 1, 2012)

Looking for something round $4000 and size isnt a problem. And no touch screen.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 1, 2012)

I have the Garmin 4208, It does everthing I need it to and some other stuff that I dont know how to use.  I like the Garmin so far my buddies have Raymarine but I think its one of those Chevy Ford arguments.  You should be able to find something decent in that price range


----------



## captbrian (May 1, 2012)

it's more about the transducer than the screen.


----------



## d-a (May 2, 2012)

captbrian said:


> it's more about the transducer than the screen.



Yes it is when it comes to fish finders, but a good highly sensitive ducer can take up most of his budget quick. 

d-a


----------



## Tide-Dancer (May 2, 2012)

capt.-joe said:


> Hey yall! I have a 28 foot offshore boat in need of a ne gps/bottom machine. Can I get some opinions on the machine that yall are using? I am fishing 70-200 feet of water im the gulf. I will bee using both the gps and bottom machine on it. Thanks yall!



Do not get one unit for both. Get a Furuno 620 or 820 (6 and 8" screen) and a Garmin chartploter. As for the transducer, buy the Airmar through hull and you will have the best of the best I believe.


----------



## grouper throat (May 2, 2012)

I'd go furuno and a top notch transducer. I wouldn't skimp on the most crucial piece of equipment for finding fish. $4k should be efficient though.


----------



## d-a (May 2, 2012)

Tide-Dancer said:


> Do not get one unit for both. Get a Furuno 620 or 820 (6 and 8" screen) and a Garmin chartploter. As for the transducer, buy the Airmar through hull and you will have the best of the best I believe.



I agree on getting separate units, not only will you be able to see the full screen for both but it gives you a little comfort room if you loose one or the other while out fishing. 

d-a


----------



## pottydoc (May 6, 2012)

d-a said:


> I agree on getting separate units, not only will you be able to see the full screen for both but it gives you a little comfort room if you loose one or the other while out fishing.
> 
> d-a



Another vote for seperate units. Any brand as long as it's Furuno. Their customer service is top notch, butyou'll probably never know because you'll most likely never have a problem with your units.


----------



## capt.-joe (May 6, 2012)

Looking at garmin, raymarine and simrad now


----------



## Ricosuave (May 7, 2012)

I have a simrad nss8 and love it so far it gives you touch screen and hard controls as well. I was a bite skeptical at first about the touch screen but works great and very easy to use. You can still control with the hard keys. I have an Airmar p66 50-200 mhz transducer. The simrad nse is a very good unit also maybe better suited for off shore use.


----------

